# Greetings FROM New Orleans,  La



## mr357.504 (Feb 16, 2016)

My name is Bro./Noble Joshua Donahue. Greetings from the East. I am a member of Earle ' L. Braford Lodge #267 of the MWPHGLLA. I've been traveling for about 4 yrs. I am enjoying the forums and am learning alot in the short time i have been on my freemasonry.. And cant wait to dig in to the wealth of knowledge that is here.

Sent from my SM-N920P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 16, 2016)

mr357.504 said:


> My name is Bro./Noble Joshua Donahue. Greetings from the East. I am a member of Earle ' L. Braford Lodge #267 of the MWPHGLLA. I've been traveling for about 4 yrs. I am enjoying the forums and am learning alot in the short time i have been on my freemasonry.. And cant wait to dig in to the wealth of knowledge that is here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Greetings, why have you traveled so long, are you lost ? Just some Masonic humor. Welcome to the forum brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 16, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 16, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother. Believe me, you will learn a lot on these forums. I surely have.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 16, 2016)

mr357.504 said:


> My name is Bro./Noble Joshua Donahue. Greetings from the East. I am a member of Earle ' L. Braford Lodge #267 of the MWPHGLLA. I've been traveling for about 4 yrs. I am enjoying the forums and am learning alot in the short time i have been on my freemasonry.. And cant wait to dig in to the wealth of knowledge that is here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Greetings Brother from Northwest Louisiana!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome from Australia !


----------



## Gomabxi (Feb 18, 2016)

Greetings Brother, I am also MWPHAGLLA in Lake Charles, Golden Chain Zlodge #103.


----------

